# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kë lloj marke celulari përdorni ?

## km92

Cfar Celulari Perdorni?

----------


## km92

Une Perdori *Samsung D500*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nokia 6230i

----------


## sLimShady

Clay e paske bo kopje nga ky imi mduket :P

----------


## Peniel

Panasonic P341i      i-mode

----------


## km92

> Nokia 6230i


E kame pasur edhe une 1 keshtu te mire jane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Crazy-Girl

Un Perdor Samsung E700

----------


## Era1

Kam kater vjet qe perdor Nokia 9210

----------


## strano

Tani per tani e kam *LG*
Prandaj votova TJETER

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Samsung E310

I wanna change it,po sdi cin te marr :S

----------


## MICHI

O birba un e ti kemi radio marrse-dhonse :P si ne kohen e monizmit.

----------


## mitjuk

pershendetje  

------dhe ky eshte celulari  im----------


_____________N 70______________

----------


## ABIGAIL

Sony Ericsson W800i

----------


## PINK

Motorola Razor . 

GJithe keto kohe kisha rene ne dathuri me LG-te , po me ne fund vendosa te nderroj gjelle ... groshet me nje fjale .

----------


## helios

Nokia 3310 lol
Me kishte marre malli per telefonin tim te dyte  :ngerdheshje: 

Motorola qe kisha piu uthull dhe vdiq...se shpejti me nje te ri!

----------


## Antipatrea

pardeje me erdhi nje shok nga shqiperia....kur pa celularin tim tha gjithe tallje po ti cma ke kete celular keshtu....vete me LG me videocamera vllai....rrogen 300 mije leke dhe me 2 kalamaj, po telefonin telefon ama...keto jane paradokset e jetes shqiptare, vdesim te hapemi pak by,thesh...

----------


## Bledari

dhe une si kolegu im helios nokia 3310 perdor  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vajza_pr

Cfardo celulari te markes Nokia jam mesuar me te tani kam Nokia 6230

----------


## ony

Motorolan e fundit.Vdes per pak hitech. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

motorola,,

----------

